# Toy Fail :(



## Azure (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow.This is pretty horrible. If you wanna skip the really excited dude, the fail starts at 1:30.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=015EXXqRQD8


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 5, 2009)

Voted 1 :smug:


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 6, 2009)

HOLY SHIT. My sister has one of them.


----------



## RailRide (Sep 7, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> HOLY SHIT.



Speaking of which...

---PCJ, just plain evil today


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2009)

RailRide said:


> Speaking of which...
> 
> ---PCJ, just plain evil today


Ahaha what the hell


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

Dude mike mozart is fucking hilarios, ive seen nearly all those fail toys.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 7, 2009)

Mike Mozart has some of oddest toys...
What does he look like when he buys these retarded toys o.o


----------



## Bacu (Sep 7, 2009)

oh god it's that guy he's crazy


----------



## JMAA (Sep 7, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Mike Mozart has some of oddest toys...
> What does he look like when he buys these retarded toys o.o


Like he has that scary laughing doll.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 7, 2009)

JMAA said:


> Like he has that scary laughing doll.


Or the Elmo phone that says "LET'S HAVE SEX!!!"


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Sep 7, 2009)

bite my but faggot


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Sep 7, 2009)

(Thread title misunderstood. Nevermind)

Actually, he probably changes the recorded messages himself.


----------



## aftershok (Sep 7, 2009)

my brother, got one of those for my mom years ago,, it's a riot..


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 7, 2009)

I like watching that guy's videos. And lol that one was my fav teletubby when I was really little.XD


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 7, 2009)

He has some interesting videos. I get a kick out of that baby smokes a lot doll, or the one with long and scary ass laugh.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow...Pregnant Barbie.   *LOL@feet*  Because EVERY woman wants to wear high heels at 9 months of pregnancy.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 8, 2009)

I remember he had that Lion King's electronic book, in which the baboon (I don't remember his name) said something like "SQUASH BANANAS UP HIS ASS".


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 8, 2009)

I hate this dumbass.


----------

